# Franse wijntermen



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Ik ben een wijnkaart aan het vertalen en worstel met enkele typische wijntermen waarvan ik nergens een officiële vertaling vind.

Het gaat om:


vinosité
foudre (een groot wijnvat)
un vin racé
une bouche (waarna een beschrijving komt: complexe, acidulée ...)
gras (sommigen vertalen dit als vet, anderen als stroperig of boterig)
gourmand
Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp!


----------



## Bull's Eye

Ik heb er intussen zelf al enkele gevonden:

vinosité: vineus
foudre: onbestaand in het Nederlands
gras: vet

bron: Superwijn


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Lambiekbrouwers in het Pajottenland en brouwers van Vlaams oud bruin bier gebruiken dezelfde reusachtige houten vaten om hun bier te laten rijpen. Ze noemen die – hoe kan het ook anders – _foeders_.

bierwoordenboek.com/foeder


----------



## eno2

De wijn verteert de eerste maanden op _*fust*_ (Van Dale online)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_bouche _wordt met _mond _vertaald zie ik op google (fruitige mond).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> De wijn verteert de eerste maanden op _*fust*_ (Van Dale online)


Een _fût_ is niet hetzelfde als een _foudre_. Een _foudre_ is een uitzonderlijk groot houten wijn- of biervat, zeg maar gerust groter dan een gemiddeld studentenkamertje.


----------



## Bull's Eye

Bedankt voor de hulp!


----------



## eno2

Ik heb niet gezocht naar vertalingen voor foudre, de geijkte Nederlandse term voor een wijnvat  is FUST, dat wist ik zo.
Bij het zoeken naar de andere opgevraagde termen, die evenwel niet verschenen,  kwam ik als enige foudre tegen in het wijnwoordenboek:


> Wijnstudio wijnwoordenboek - Wijnstudio
> *Foudre *
> 
> Franse term voor een zeer groot houten wijnvat.



Dat zou dus betekenen dat er geen algemeen Nederlands woord voor bestaat.

Franse definitie: 



> *Foudre* (récipient) Le *foudre* est un tonneau de très grande capacité, équivalent à plusieurs barriques. Il sert au stockage des alcools : *vin*, cognac, bière rouge. Par exemple, le « Grand tonneau » d'une capacité de 221 726 litres fut installé en 1751 dans la cave du Château d'Heidelberg en Allemagne.
> *Foudre (récipient) — Wikipédia*
> https://fr.*wiki*pedia.org/*wiki*/*Foudre*_(récipient)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

O jee, daar gaan we weer...


eno2 said:


> Ik heb niet gezocht naar vertalingen voor foudre


Maar dat was nu juist de vraag! Wat is de Nederlandse term voor _foudre_?



eno2 said:


> Bij het zoeken naar de andere opgevraagde termen, die evenwel niet verschenen,  kwam ik als enige foudre tegen in het wijnwoordenboek:
> Dat zou dus betekenen dat er geen algemeen Nederlands woord voor bestaat.


Mogelijk, maar daarvoor was er allang antwoord #3 gekomen, hetgeen die hypothese tegensprak!


----------



## eno2

O jee daar gaan we weer met de denigrerende tussenwerpsels.

Jij sprak van  lokaal (Vlaams) gebruik als foeder. Het is niet lokaal meer,

het is nu officieel Nederlands.
Van Dale heeft in 2011 foeder toegevoegd.

En dit zonder vermelding van de taalkundige term BE  (Belgisch).


Wie weet begint het dan te verschijnen als tweede betekenis -naast bliksem - in vertaalwoordenboeken, zodat het op te zoeken valt als vertaling.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Jij sprak van  lokaal gebruik.


Nee, ik sprak hoegenaamd niet van lokaal taalgebruik. Het verschijnsel als zodanig, het brouwen van lambiek en Vlaams oud bruin, is regionaal gebonden, maar over de bewuste brouw- en rijpingstechnieken en over de gebruikte houten vaten worden ook buiten de eigen regio hele boeken en websites volgeschreven, in het Nederlands en in vele andere talen, tot in Amerika en Japan toe.


----------



## eno2

bierwoordenboek.com/foeder[/QUOTE]


Hans M. said:


> Nee, ik sprak hoegenaamd niet van lokaal taalgebruik.





Hans M. said:


> Lambiekbrouwers in het Pajottenland en brouwers van Vlaams oud bruin bier gebruiken dezelfde reusachtige houten vaten om hun bier te laten rijpen. Ze noemen die – hoe kan het ook anders – _foeders_.
> 
> bierwoordenboek.com/foeder



O sorry hoor, ik interpreteerde dat als lokaal taalgebruik, waardoor ik pas later "foeders" in Van Dale ging opzoeken.

Foeder wordt als term ook gebruikt door craft breweries & foeder crafters blijkt uit internet. FAQs

Mogelijks een Vlaamse bierterm die eerst wereldwijd circuleerde vóór hij in Van Dale opgenomen werd als algemeen Nederlands?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> O sorry hoor, ik interpreteerde


Ik aanvaard je sorry niet. Dit is de zoveelste keer. Jij moet eens wat minder gaan interpreteren, beter de vragen en de al gegeven antwoorden lezen en beter opzoekwerk doen voordat je je overal tegenaan bemoeit. Als in de bijdragen van anderen iets niet duidelijk is, kun je om een toelichting vragen.

Zoals jij nu te werk gaat, dwing je anderen voortdurend om onnodige misverstanden te verhelpen. Dat is tijdverlies, tijdverlies en nog eens TIJDVERLIES.


----------

